# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  أســـس القبـول في الجامعات

## معاذ ملحم

أســـس القبـول للطلبة في الجامعـات الأردنية الرسـمية
للـعـام الجـامعــي 2008/2009 ، صادرة بالاستنـاد
للمـادة (6- د ) من قانون رقم (4) لسنة 2005 قانون التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي وتعديلاته
وبموجب قرار مجلس التعليم العالي (207) ، تاريخ 5/7/2008
================================================
أولاً  :	يتم قبول الطلبة في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية ، في برنامج البكالوريوس، وفق الشروط التالية:
‌أ-	أن يكون الطالب حاصلاً على شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة الأردنية أو ما يعادله.
‌ب-	يسمح لطلبة الثانوية العامة / الفرع العلمي التقدم للقبول في الجامعات في مختلف التخصصات من الكليات العلمية والعلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية والشريعة .
‌ج-	يسمح لطلبة الثانوية العامة / الفرع الأدبي والفرع الشرعي التقدم للقبول في الجامعات في التخصصات من كليات العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية والشريعة وتخصص نظم المعلومات الإدارية.
‌د-	1. يسمح لطلبة الثانوية العامة / فرع الإدارة المعلوماتية (المسار الأول) التقدم للقبول في الجامعات في التخصصات من كليات الآداب (باستثناء اللغة العربية) وتخصصات كليات ادارة الاعمال والعلوم الإنسانية الاجتماعية والعلوم التربوية والحقوق والرياضة والفنون الجميلة، والتخصصات في كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات (باستثناء تخصص هندسة الحاسوب)، وتخصصات الرياضيات والأحياء وعلم الحاسوب وعلوم البيئة في كلية العلوم، وتخصصات تقنيات البصريات وتقنيات الأشعة والسمع والنطق في كلية العلوم الطبية المساندة.
2. يسمح لطلبة الثانوية العامة / فرع الإدارة المعلوماتية (المسار الثاني) الدارسين مادتي الفيزياء والرياضيات (العلمي) التقدم للقبول في الجامعات في التخصصات من كليات الآداب (باستثناء اللغة العربية) وتخصصات كليات ادارة الاعمال والعلوم الإنسانية الاجتماعية والعلوم التربوية والحقوق والرياضة والفنون الجميلة، والتخصصات في كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات، وتخصصات الرياضيات والأحياء وعلم الحاسوب وعلوم البيئة في كلية العلوم، وتخصصات تقنيات البصريات وتقنيات الأشعة والسمع والنطق في كلية العلوم الطبية المساندة، وتخصصات هندسة الحاسوب وهندسة البرمجيات وهندسة الاتصالات والهندسة الصناعية في كلية الهندسة.
‌ه-	يسمح لطلبة الثانوية العامة/ فرع التعليم الصحي الشامل التقدم للقبول في الجامعات في التخصصات من الكليات التالية:
 	التمريض
 	التربية 
 	التربية الرياضية
 	نظم المعلومات الإدارية
 	الزراعة 
 	كليات العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية 
 	العلوم،وتكنولوجيا المعلومات،والعلوم الطبية المساندة شريطة دراسة مادة الرياضيات الاستدراكية (099)، (101) ،(102) .
‌و-	يسمح لطلبة الثانوية العامة / الفروع المهنية التقدم للقبول في الجامعات في كليات أو تخصصات محددة لكل فرع مهني شرط دراسة المادتين الإضافيتين المقررتين للفرع المهني المعني والنجاح فيهما ، وفي هذه الحالة تحسب علامتا هاتين المادتين (150) علامة بدلاً من علامات التدريب العملي (150) علامة لأغراض القبول الجامعي .
وتحدد الكليات أو التخصصات التي يسمح لطلبة الفروع المهنية التقدم لها على النحو التالي :
- الفرع الصناعي : الهندسة ( باستثناء هندسة العمارة ) ، العلوم ، الزراعة ، تكنولوجيا المعلومات ، التربية ، التربية الرياضية وتخصص نظم المعلومات الإدارية .
- الفرع التجاري والفرع الفندقي وفرع الاقتصاد المنزلي : تخصصات العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية والشريعة وتخصص نظم المعلومات الإدارية.
-	الفرع الزراعي : الزراعة، العلوم، الطب البيطري، تكنولوجيا المعلومات، التربية، التربية الرياضية ، كلية الموارد الطبيعية والبيئية وتخصص نظم المعلومات الإدارية.
‌ز-	يكون الحد الأدنى لمعدلات القبول في الجامعات الأردنية على النحو التالي  :
- كليات الطب وطب الأسنان					        	   85%
- كليات الهندسة والصيدلة و الطب البيطري                         		   80%  
- كليات العلوم الطبية المساندة /أو علوم التأهيل                                     75%                
- تخصصات كليات الشريعة كافة،وتخصصات كليات التمريض،	            70%
- كليات القانون وكليات الزراعة						   70%
- تخصصات كليات تكنولوجيا المعلومات كافة (باستثناء هندسة الحاسوب)           65%
- باقي التخصصات                                                                   65%
‌ح-	يُقبل الطلبة في الكليات المختلفة في كل جامعة وفق خياراتهم وبحسب تسلسل علاماتهم في شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها .
‌ط-	يُحدد مجلس العمداء في الجامعة الشروط الأخرى الإضافية لقبول الطلبة في بعض الأقسام التي تقتضيها طبيعة الالتحاق بتلك الأقسام .

ثانياً  :	مع مراعاة ما ورد في أولاً  :
أ –1-  يُقبل صاحب / أصحاب أعلى معدل في الفرع العلمي في كل محافظة من المتقدمين إلى الكليات في الجامعات حسب التوزيع التالي :
الجامعة/الكلية	الطب	طب الأسنان	الصيدلة	الهندسة	المجموع
الجامعة الأردنية	1	1	2	5	9
جامعة اليرموك	0	0	0	4	4
جامعة مؤتة	1	0	0	10	11
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا	1	1	2	8	12
الجامعة الهاشمية	1	0	0	6	7
جامعة آل البيت	0	0	0	1	1
جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية	0	0	0	*9	9
جامعة الحسين بن طلال	0	0	0	4	4
جامعة الطفيلة التقنية	0	0	0	6	6
المجمــوع	4	2	4	53	63
* يقبل طالبان في مركز الجامعة وطالبان في كلية عمان للهندسة التكنولوجية0

 2– يقبل في الجامعات الأردنية (42) اثنان وأربعون من أوائل المتقدمين من كل لواء/محافظة بحسب التنظيم الإداري المقرر من وزارة الداخلية، ويتم قبولهم حسب تسلسل علاماتهم في كل لواء/محافظة، ويتم توزيعهم على الجامعات/الكليات والتخصصات (ما عدا الكليات المذكورة في البند (ثانيا/أ-1)) حسب نسبة الأعداد المقرر قبولها سنوياً، أما المحافظات التي يوجد فيها لواء واحد فقط ، فيُخصص لها ضعف العدد المقرر أعلاه .
3-	يقبل في الجامعات الأردنية الأول في المدرسة في كل فرع من فروع شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة الأردنية المتقدمين بطلبات التحاق ، ويتم قبولهم حسب تسلسل علاماتهم في كل لواء/محافظة ، ويتم توزيعهم على الجامعات/ الكليات والتخصصات حسب نسبة الأعداد المقرر قبولها سنوياً باستثناء الكليات المذكورة في البند (ثانياً/أ-1) .
4-	يتم قبول فئات الطلبة المذكورين أعلاه إذا لم يتحقق قبولهم عن طريق إحدى قواعد القبول الأخرى سواء أكانت في هذا البند أم في البنود الأخرى من هذه الأسس . 

	ب - تخصص نسبة (20%) من المقاعد المقررة في كل كلية في الجامعات الأردنية لأبناء العاملين في القوات المسلحة الأردنية والأمن العام والمخابرات العامة والدفاع المدني والمتقاعدين منهم ممن توفدهم الجهة المختصة.

ج - يخصص في كل جامعة (15) خمسة عشر مقعداً لأبناء الشهداء من القوات المسلحة الأردنية والأمن العام والمخابرات العامة والدفاع المدني .

د ـ  تخصص نسبة (5%) من المقاعد المقررة في كل كلية في الجامعات الأردنية لأبناء العاملين في وزارة التربية والتعليم والمتقاعدين منهم وتتولى وزارة التربية والتعليم تنظيم هذه العملية .

هـ1- يُقبل في واحدة من الجامعات الأردنية أحد أبناء أعضاء مجلس التعليم العالي العاملين أو السابقين، وحفيد واحد من الدرجة الأولى.
2-	يقبل في الجامعة أحد أبناء أعضاء مجالس أمنائها العاملين أو السابقين أو أحد أحفادهم من الدرجة الأولى.
3-	يقبل في الجامعة أبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس العاملين فيها، وأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس السابقين الذين أمضوا عشر سنوات على الأقل في خدمة الجامعة باستثناء الذين استُغني عن خدماتهم أو عُزلوا من الخدمة .  ويقبل كذلك أبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين انتهت خدماتهم بسبب المرض أو بلوغهم السن القانونية أو الوفاة  .

و– يُخصص ما لا يزيد على 2% من أعداد الطلبة المقبولين في الجامعة سنوياً لأبناء العاملين فيها من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس وأبناء العاملين الذين أمضوا عشر سنوات على الأقل في خدمة الجامعة باستثناء الذين استُغني عن خدماتهم أو عُزلوا من الخدمة وأبناء العاملين الذين انتهت خدماتهم بسبب المرض أو بلوغهم السن القانونية أو الوفاة . وتحدد كل جامعة أسس قبول هؤلاء الطلاب فيها .
ز-  يجوز لكل جامعة قبول عدد من الطلاب المتفوقين في مجال الرياضة والفنون والموسيقى ضمن الشروط التي يحددها مجلس عمداء الجامعة بحيث لا يتجاوز هذا العدد ما يلي :
- عشرين من الطلاب المتفوقين رياضياً في كليات الجامعة المختلفة (باستثناء الطب وطب الاسنان).
- عشرين من الطلاب المتفوقين رياضياً في تخصص التربية الرياضية  .
- خمسة عشر من الطلاب  المتفوقين فنياً في كليات الجامعة المختلفة (باستثناء الطب وطب الاسنان).
- خمسة عشر من الطلاب المتفوقين فنياً في تخصص ( فنون جميلة ، موسيقى ) .

ح-  تُقدم طلبات الالتحاق بكلية الفنون والتصميم في الجامعة الأردنية ، وطلبات الالتحاق بتخصص الفنون الجميلة في كلية الفنون الجميلة في جامعة اليرموك، إلى الجامعة مباشرة ويكون القبول فيهما على أساس المعدل شريطة خضوع الطلبة لامتحان القدرات الفنية ليحمل وزن (50%) من علامة المفاضلة للالتحاق بتخصص الفنون بالإضافة إلى الشروط الأخرى التي يقررها مجلس عمداء  كلا الجامعتين.

ط- تُخصص أربعة مقاعد في كلية الحجاوي التكنولوجية للسيد أيمن هشام أديب الحجاوي ضمن الشروط  التي يحددها مجلس عمداء الجامعة .

ي- يُخصص عدد من المقاعد في كليات الطب وطب الأسنان والصيدلة والهندسة لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في الجامعات الرسمية التي لا تتوافر فيها هذه التخصصات وذلك وفق الجدول التالي:
التخصــص	عـــــدد المقـاعـد المخصصـة للجامعـة المستفيــــــــدة	المجمـوع
	مـؤتـة	الهاشمية	آل البيـت	البلقـاء	الحسين بن طلال	الطفيلة التقنية	الألمانية الاردنية	
طــــب	-	-	1	1	1	1	1	5
طـب أسنان	1	1	1	1	1	1	1	7
صيـدلـــة	5	3	3	5	3	1	1	21
هنـدسـة	4	2	10	6	10	10	-	42
دكتور صيدلة	2		-	-	-	-	-	2
ويكون توزيع هذه المقاعد على الجامعات الرسمية التي تتوافر فيها هذه التخصصات كما يلي :
1.	يخصص في الجامعة الأردنية مقعد طب ومقعد طب الأسنان وخمسة مقاعد صيدلة لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية .
2.	يخصص في الجامعة الأردنية مقعد طب الأسنان وثلاثة مقاعد صيدلة لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في جامعة مؤتة وجامعة الحسين بن طلال .
3.	يخصص في الجامعة الأردنية مقعد صيدلة لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في جامعة الطفيلة التقنية .
4.	يخصص في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية مقعد طب أسنان لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في جامعة الطفيلة التقنية
5.	يخصص في جامعة مؤتة مقعد طب لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في كل من جامعة الحسين بن طلال وجامعة الطفيلة التقنية .	
6.	يخصص في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية مقعد طب الأسنان وثلاثة مقاعد صيدلة لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في كل من الجامعة الهاشمية و جامعة آل البيت  .
7.	يخصص في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية مقعد طب لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في جامعة آل البيت. 
8.	يخصص مقعدان في الهندسة لجامعة آل البيت ، والحسين بن طلال في كل من الجامعات التالية : الأردنية ، واليرموك ، ومؤتة ، والعلوم والتكنولوجيا ، والبلقاء التطبيقية .
9.	يخصص في كل من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية وجامعة مؤتة عشر مقاعد هندسة (5 البلقاء التطبيقية، 5 مؤتة) لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في جامعة الطفيلة التقنية.
10.	يخصص 6 مقاعد هندسة لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية في الجامعة الأردنية وجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية ( 3 الأردنية ، 3 العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية) 
11.	يخصص في الجامعة الأردنية مقعد طب ومقعد طب اسنان ومقعد صيدلة لأبناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين العاملين في الجامعة الألمانية الأردنية.
12.	يخصص في الجامعة الأردنية مقعد دكتور صيدلة، ومقعد صيدلة، ومقعد هندسة معمارية، ومقعد هندسة صناعية لأبناء اعضاء هيئة التدريس العاملين في جامعة مؤتة
13.	يخصص في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية مقعد دكتور صيدلة، ومقعد صيدلة، ومقعد هندسة معمارية، ومقعد هندسة صناعية لأبناء اعضاء هيئة التدريس العاملين في جامعة مؤتة

ك-  يشترط أن لا تزيد نسبة الطلبة المقبولين وفق القواعد الواردة في ( ثانياً : هـ، و،ز) في كليات الطب وطب الأسنان والصيدلة والهندسة عن 15% من مجموع المقبولين . وإذا زاد عدد طلبات حالات القبول الخاصة في هذه الكليات عن هذه النسبة يتم اختيار العدد المقبول من بينهم بحسب تسلسل مجموع علاماتهم .

ل- يُخصص ما لا يزيد على (5%) من عدد الطلبة المقبولين في الجامعات الأردنية للطلبة الأردنيين المغتربين  (الحاصلين على شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من خارج المملكة) ، شريطة أن لا يقل معدل أي منهم عن الحد الأدنى المقبول تنافسياً في الكلية / التخصص ، ويتم توزيعهم تنافسياً، باستثناء تخصصات الطب وطب الأسنان والصيدلة ودكتور الصيدلة التي توزع على الدول حسب الطلبات المقدمة من الدول، على ان تقوم لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد بتطبيق مبدأ القرعة لتوزيع الطلبة الأردنيين المغتربين الحاصلين على معدلات متساوية في امتحان الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من خارج المملكة على المقاعد المخصصة لهم في الجامعات الأردنية في كليات الطب وطب الأسنان والصيدلة ودكتور الصيدلة. 

م - يُخصص ما لا يزيد على (5%) من عدد الطلبة المقبولين في الجامعات الأردنية للطلبة الأردنيين من حملة شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من السنوات السابقة على أن لا يقل معدل أي منهم عن الحد الأدنى المقبول تنافسياً للكلية أو التخصص المطلوب،على ان تقوم لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد بتطبيق مبدأ القرعة لتوزيع الطلبة الأردنيين الحاصلين على معدلات متساوية في امتحان الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها على المقاعد المخصصة لهم في الجامعات الأردنية في كليات الطب وطب الأسنان والصيدلة ودكتور الصيدلة .

ن - يخصص (10%) بحدٍ اعلى من عدد الطلبة المقبولين في الجامعات الأردنية لطلبة المدارس الحكومية، ذات الظروف الخاصة ( الأقل حظاً سابقاً ) في كل تخصص في كل جامعة، إضافة إلى العدد المقرر ويتم تنسيب هؤلاء الطلبة من اللجنة المختصة، .

س– يخصص (350) مقعد في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية لأبناء المخيمات ويتم التنسيق بين وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ودائرة الشؤون الفلسطينية لتنسيب أسمائهم لمكتب تنسيق القبول الموحد .

ع-  يجوز لمجلس أمناء الجامعة قبول عدد محدد من الطلبة المعوقين والمكفوفين.

ف- يجوز لمجلس أمناء الجامعة قبول أعلى ستة طلاب في مجموع العلامات من المتقدمين في امتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة من مدرسة الفسيفساء في تخصصي الفنون والآثار في الجامعات الأردنية  .

ص- يمنح رؤساء الجامعات الأردنية صلاحيات قبول أبناء الدبلوماسيين الأردنيين العاملين في السفارات الأردنية في الخارج والذين يكملون دراسة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها في مراكز عمل آبائهم ، شريطة اجتيازهم الحد الأدنى لمعدلات القبول في التخصصات التي يرغبون الالتحاق بها ، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الظروف الخاصة بكل حالة .

ثالثاً : أ - يتولى عملية قبول الطلاب مكتب تنسيق موحد للقبول يقدم تقريره إلى وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي / رئيس مجلس التعليم العالي.
   ب- يتشكل المكتب برئاسة أحد نواب رئيس الجامعة الأردنية وعضوية مديري القبول والتسجيل في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية ومدير مركز الحاسوب في الجامعة الأردنية.
   ج-  يكون مقر المكتب في الجامعة الأردنية ويتولى مدير القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة الأردنية شؤون التنفيذ الإدارية والتنظيمية ، ويتولى مدير مركز الحاسوب في الجامعة الأردنية شؤون التنفيذ الفنية ، ويقومان معاً تبعاً لذلك بتأليف اللجان الضرورية لسير العمل وبالتنسيق مع رئيس الجامعة .

رابعاً :  يقبل الطلبة غير الأردنيين تنفيذاً  للاتفاقيات الثقافية بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي/ رئيس مجلس التعليم العالي.

خامساً : أ- يجوز في حالات خاصة ترتبط بالمصلحة العامة قبول ما لا يزيد على (5) خمسة طلاب من غير الأردنيين في كل جامعة رسمية ممن لا تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول فيها وبقرار من رئيس مجلس أمناء الجامعة.
     ب- يجوز بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي / رئيس مجلس التعليم العالي أو نائبه في حالة غيابه، وبتنسيب من الأمين العام لوزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ولظروف تقتضيها المصلحة العامة قبول بعض الطلبة من غير الأردنيين ممن لا تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول فيها
          ج-يجوز لرئيس الجامعة قبول عدد من الطلاب غير الأردنيين بنسبة لا تزيد عن 10% من مجموع عدد الطلبة المقبولين في البرامج الموازية بحد أعلى (5) علامات اقل من الحد المسموح به لمعدلات القبول في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية شريطة التقيد بفروع الشهادة الثانوية العامة التي تحدد الالتحاق في كل كلية / تخصص وفقا لهذه الأسس.

سادساً : تخصيص مقعدين في كل جامعة أردنية لأبناء العاملين في وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي وأبناء المتقاعدين منها شريطة أن لا يكون أولئك المتقاعدون من العاملين في أي جامعة أردنية رسمية أو من المستفيدين من أي منح أو مكرمات من أي  جهة كانت، وعلى أن يراعى في القبول تسلسل المعدلات في شهادة الثانوية العامة والتخصص الذي يمكن للطالب القبول فيه في ضوء المعدل الحاصل عليه.

سابعاً :في الحالات غير الواردة في الأسس يجوز لمجلس التعليم العالي اتخاذ القرار المناسب بها .

ثامناً : تُلغي هذه الأسس أي تعليمات أو قرارات أخرى تتعارض معها .

منقووول عن عماده شؤون الطلبه

----------


## theghost_khkh

you are useful

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على راسي يا كبير

----------


## ورده

شكرا لكم    تقبلووو مروري

----------


## بقآيآ إنسآن

*مشكور يا مان 

ع الجهود الرائعة*

----------

